# [SOLVED] microsoft word 2010 error, can't open my document



## Zerios (May 9, 2012)

Getting the following error when trying to open my word document "the name in the end tag of the element must match the element in the start tag." 

I tried googling for a solution but i only found those who require XML knowledge.. Could perhaps any kind soul on this forum fix it for me?

link to the file:

Download ProjektRapport[1].docx for free on uploading.com


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: microsoft word 2010 error, can't open my document*

See: You receive an "end tag" error when you open Word 2007 or 2010 files


----------



## Zerios (May 9, 2012)

*Re: microsoft word 2010 error, can't open my document*

okey thanks, that link is actually quite usefull. one question though, how do i find the correct line and column? it says Line:2, Column:174810 can this be found with notepad?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: microsoft word 2010 error, can't open my document*

According to the *'Let me fix it myself' *section of the article, you should be able to locate the relevant portion of the XML code by searching for:
<mc:AlternateContent>


----------



## Zerios (May 9, 2012)

*Re: microsoft word 2010 error, can't open my document*

I used winrar to extract document.xml from the microsoft word document and opened it with notepad


```
Incorrect tags:

<mc:AlternateContent>

<mc:Choice Requires=”wps”>

<m:oMath>

…

</mc:AlternateContent>

</m:oMath>



Correct tags:

<m:oMath>

<mc:AlternateContent>

<mc:Choice Requires=”wps”>

…

</mc:AlternateContent>

</m:oMath>
```
i started looking for the incorrect tags using ctrl + f and replaced them with the correct tags. i then put the document.xml back into the microsoft word document using winrar and it's still not working


----------



## Zerios (May 9, 2012)

*Re: microsoft word 2010 error, can't open my document*

nvm, just used the program they had, thanks for the help!


----------

